# Syncing Iphone4 address book



## jschoend (Feb 14, 2012)

Can the address book from the iphone4 be synced with a 2011 Chevy Cruz LT
If so how.

The phone pairs without a problem and I can place and receive calls


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

once its paired your good to go. hit call button then go to contacts it should have them all there.


----------



## jschoend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info but "contacts" is not listed


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

jschoend said:


> Thanks for the info but "contacts" is not listed


Are you using the call button on the dash/radio? My iPhone 4s will display my contacts using that.


----------



## jschoend (Feb 14, 2012)

You are correct. If I use the dash/radio button it works

Thanks

I have a caller id issue but I will start a new thread for that

Thanks again


----------

